# line cook 2 pastry cook



## ranchu (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey Folks,

Just found this site, what a great place! 

I am a line cook with a love of pastry. I want to try to make a switch to pastry cook. I have no formal training, just a love of pastry. I am working in a medium level seafood restaurant right now... not exactly where I would like to be but, you have to do some odd stuff to live in paradise. 

DO you all have any ideas as to the best approach to try to get someone to let me on as a pastry cook? Any ideas and suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks in advance... scott.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If there is a pastry dept. at your workplace, start by asking if you can lend a hand at the end of your shift. If there's no pastry dept. there, look around at higher-end restaurants and hotels. Entry level positions should offer you basic experience that you can build on.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

WOW! I am actually trying to do the opposite. Momo gave great advice. I love to bake but Im more passionate about cooking.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Learn to count well , and be prepared to be the butt of jokes.

Kuan


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yes, I agree with momoreg as well. If your going to start somewhere, might as well be from the bottom going up. And Key West being a trendy tourist destination, they must have great restaurants and/or cafes(maybe?). Good luck!


----------

